# Master/Monitor Problem mit Traktor 2.5



## DJDoom (13. August 2004)

Servus!

Ich nutze Native Instruments' Traktor 2.5 (registered) auf einem 

P3 650MHz
128MB SDRAM
Riva TNT2 M64
Win XP Prof. ohne SP

Dazu benutze ich 2 Creative Soundblaster PCI und eine Soundblaster 16...
Gut ich weiss das sind billige Karten, aber mit ASIO (u.a. bei Cubase dabei ;-)) lässt sich das schon ganz vernünftig regeln. 
Ich verwende also eine PCI-Karte als Master - den Output schalte ich auf meine Anlage - das gibt mit Winamp etc. absolut keine Probleme.
Die Soundblaster 16 benutz ich als Monitor.
Rein vom Mixen etc gibt's keine Probleme... auch nicht mit den Settings für Monitor oder Master.

Das Problem aber ist:
Ich kann damit nicht live auflegen - jedes Mal wenn ich ein Lied abspiele klingt das am Anfang noch normal, irgendwann klingt's dann ein wenig verzerrt. Spätestens beim 2. Lied verreisst der Sound total... klingt ein wenig wie wenn 2 Tonspuren asynchron übereinanderlaufen - aber es handelt sich ja um das gleiche Lied? Auf dem Monitor läuft alles normal. Wenn ich Master und Monitor umschalte (d.h. die PCI als Monitor und die SB16 als Master) hab ich denselben Effekt beim Monitor.
Theoretisch liesse es sich so mischen, aber es ist einfach unerträglich dauerhaft den verrissenen Monitor dann zu hören, davon abgesehen ist die Soundqualität der SB16 nicht so toll wenn's mal laut wird ;-) (spielt aber für den Monitor keine Rolle...)
Ich habe das auch mit der 2. SB PCI als Master getestet - das Ergebnis bleibt das Gleiche...
Allerdings kann ich das Set aufnehmen (ebenfalls mit Traktor!), wenn ich den Mix dann speichere und mit Winamp z.B. abspiele ist alles perfekt.
Wär nett wenn da jmd rat wüsste...

Wenn jmd. Informationen über Puffergrösse etc benötigt bitte nachfragen.


Gruss, Felix


pS: Kommentare wie "Kauf Dir 'ne neue Soundkarte" nützen mir nichts - es kann nur ein Einstellungsproblem sein - Winamp läuft schliesslich auch fehlerfrei - und Atomix ebenfalls...


----------



## DJDoom (13. August 2004)

So, ich hab mich mal nach Treibern etc umgeschaut und bin dabei auf eine selbstgeschriebene Betaversion eines ASIO drivers gestossen...
Das Teil nennt sich ASIOx und ist auf http://www.asiox.tk zum download freigegeben. 
Funktioniert einwandfrei und ist etwa 3x so schnell wie der standard ASIO von Native ;-)
Zum Vergleich: Der ASIO von Native macht bei mir 46ms, die Beta bringt 17ms!

Ich habe den Treiber jetzt ca 15 Minuten lang getestet und er läuft nahezu perfekt, einziges Manko das der Masterchannel ein wenig übersteuert (musste ich wesentlich leiser regeln als beim standard ASIO - stellt aber nur ein geringfügiges Problem dar).


Greetz, Felix


----------

